# ^)^ Hehe... look what I got



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice spelling editors!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

what is it? shrimp food?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ashley you lucky guy and lucky shrimps.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

gwcana said:


> what is it? shrimp food?


Yeah, shrimp food fortified with vitamins and calcium, spirulina, omega fatty acids etc.... lots of ingredients.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice score....what does the writing say?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

says professionl instead of profession*a*l lol


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Ooooo.. very nice, I'm envious!
Tim


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Yeah, shrimp food fortified with vitamins and calcium, spirulina, omega fatty acids etc.... lots of ingredients.


The bottle says it consists of extreme (supreme) ingredients that will make your shrimps stronger n tougher!!!

It also says that it will increase CRS size by 200%-250% !!!

Jk I lied... :-D
But the 1st part about the ingredients is true! Good Stuff! Let us know if they love it...


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

JTang said:


> It also says that it will increase CRS size by 200%-250% !!!


haha.... yeah they do love it, even more than my shirakura special calcium fortified ones...


----------

